# angel babies!



## ohGODerin (Aug 4, 2005)

well, not yet. but today I noticed a cluster of eggs on one of the fake vallisneria in my 29 gallon tank. two of my angelfish are guarding that cluster like crazy. I'm excited, but I have a few questions.

first off: these two angelfish are being AWFULLY aggressive. they've driven my other two angels into a little corner on the other side of the tank. they've snapped at the danios, which they could probably swallow easily. even the cory cats cannot escape their wrath. do you think they might seriously harm any of the other fish? if so, is there anything I can do? I could take the other two angels to my fish store for credit if I had to.

second: how long will they take to hatch, do you think? and do angelfish eat their fry? I know other cichlids are notorious for being excellent parents, but I'm not sure about angelfish.

third: I have a 10 gallon tank that isn't stocked... could I possibly raise fry in there? only just to get them to grow a bit so I can sell them to a fish store? if so, what should I do? if not, I'm not fussed about it, I was just curious. which brings me to my last question.

fourth: what should I do with the eggs/fry? I know it sounds awful, but I'm just not sure. will they most likely be eaten by everyone later? what if some survive? should I scrape the eggs off the leaf before they hatch? ugh, it disgusts me to think like that (fishy abortions  ) but I'm just clueless here.

I really didn't even think my angelfish were all that mature, because they don't look fully grown. I got them in October though, so I don't know. Anyways, does anybody have some suggestions? ideas? answers? links? anything - lay it out, guys. thanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Couple of points to make..............
The eggs may never hatch due to a cpl of reasons........
1. You have 2 females (yes it happens)
2. The eggs were not fertilized right.

Eggs should hatch 36 to 48 hrs after fertilization (depending on temp).

A 29 gallon tank is too small to breeding angelfish in with other fish in the tank.


The 10 gallon would be fine to raise the fry in for a short time. Angelfish have between 400 and 1200 fry per batch.

If you were not prepared to have fry I would leave them in the tank and let mother nature takes its course. You could get a few fish if you have some cover. The parents will take care of the fry for the first few days.


----------



## ohGODerin (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks Simpte. should I worry about how they're treating the others though? I mean, they're _really_ being bullies. I guess there's nothing I can do though. thanks again, Simpte! excellent info.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can keep the angels in the 29, but you must take out all of the other fish. The angels will want a 24" territory and the cories will eat the wigglers at night. You could take the eggs or siphon the wigglers and raise them in the 10 for a while. Breeding angels can be very aggressive, I suggest either selling the breeding pair or getting a 20 gallon high (minimum) for the pair to A"honeymoon" in.


----------



## ohGODerin (Aug 4, 2005)

yes, they are _really_ agressive. i had no idea. the eggs were gone a couple hours after i turned off their lights last night, so i think they may have eaten them. i didn't expect that at all, i thought they would be way more protective of the eggs. does this mean they aren't really a breeding pair? they sure act like it, and i've suspected it for a long time now, i just never thought they were old enough.

in any case, even though the eggs are gone, they are still being bullies. actually, just one is, the other one is more docile. if i sell the breeding pair, i'd like to make sure they're truly a pair and not two females or something. how would i know? should i wait to see if they breed again? or are they going to continue to make life miserable for the other fish even when they arent laying eggs?

this is worrying me way too much. i'm too attached to all these fish. i can't really afford to buy them a new tank, though i've always wanted to. and if i sold them, what if they die while they're being shipped?? *sigh* thanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It usually takes a few tries to get viable eggs from a pair. Dont give up on them yet.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Next time they lay, leave the lights on. If some of the eggs stay clear for 48 hrs and/or start getting tails, you have a viable pair.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

try goodwill, newpaper ads, garage sales, there are a lot of ways to get another tank cheap. A big sponge filter and a heater are all you really need for a breeder tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Move the little fish to the 10 and sell or trade to LFS for credit the other 2 angels. Use the credit 2 get a filter for the 10 or frozen baby shrimp to feed the fry (after they are free swimming).


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

my angel laid eggs this week too... i was completely unprepared for it. I don't have a pair first of all, so it was just her natural cycle I guess, first time it happened. She laid them on the back tank wall. One thing I learned after reading on a angel breeding website this morning was that if the eggs are clear they are fertile if they are white they are not... obviously mine were all white since I have no male. The female would eat them every time I came near the tank. The only reason I noticed them was because I was cleaning the tank... she attacked my vacuum and my hand the entire time. Chased the other fish constantly. I removed the dead eggs durning the cleaning and today she is less aggitated. Now, I kindof want a male.  I bet angel babies are adorable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I wouldn't get a male till you get rid of that bala shark or rehome it as a 90g is the minimum size tank they can be in, plus you would need 3 of them in a 90g as well.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I am moving in september (given my house sells so I can buy the new one being built for us) and once in the new house I have full intentions of getting 120 gallon for my growing fish. My bala is still small, pl*co is getting large and so is angel though. I had 2 balas,one died early on. 

Update on my angel... since my last posting my angel has laid eggs and guarded them heavily 2 more times. It's cute to watch her. What a good "momma" she is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, once you get the 120g and everything is stable, then I'd get 2 more bala's as they like to be in groups to feel safe.


----------

